# No luck with FODMAP. Should I try SCD next?



## 3JKids (Jul 16, 2013)

I have been on a low FODMAP diet for several weeks. I haven't noticed any appreciable difference. I don't think it is going to work for me. I went to my GI doctor to see if he has any ideas. He said I could try a probiotic, some medicine that I can't remember that is for people who have had there gall bladder removed, or try antibiotics incase I have SIBO. He said that there are no accurate test to determine if any of this is needed. I just have to pick something to try and see if it works.

I don't like the idea of trying pharmaceuticals to see if they work. But I do want to try something. I am considering trying the SCD diet but don't know if that is the best next step. I wish I had a doctor that was more informed and could help guide this process but I don't and from what I have heard it sounds like there aren't many doctors capable or willing to do that.

A bit about me. I had my gall bladder removed about 8 years ago. I have had heart burn and take medication have been taking it for more than 15 years. I have had trouble with my digestion for several years that are getting worse. I occasionally have D and C but most of the time have neither. I sometimes have urgency to go but usually don't have D. I currently have dissyness, nautiousness, abdominal discomfort (often similar to hunger pains). I also have recently developed anxiety about my digestive problems. I get nervous when I have to go places with restricted access to a bathroom.

I would really appreciate any advice anyone can offer.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi 3JKids,

Since it has helped me, I'd recommend the Specific Carbohydrate Diet. Just go into it with a well-thought-out plan so that you can stick to it for at least a month. Make sure to read "Breaking The Vicious Cycle" first; after that, there are many resources online: pecanbread.com, scdlifestyle.com, and the BTVC-SCD Yahoo group are a few.

Good luck!

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## 3JKids (Jul 16, 2013)

Rich,

Thank you for th advice. I have read the BTVC book and looked at the pecanbread and SCDlifestyle sites. I joined the BTVC-SCD Yahoo group. I have asked a couple questions but haven't received any responses.

I think I have a decent grasp on the intro diet for the first 2-5 days. I am not sure how to proceed after the intro diet. I know I should add a new food every couple days but don't know what foods to add first. Do you have any advice on how to proceed once I am done with the Intro diet?


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi 3JKids,

I think the first foods I added after the intro were butternut squash, and then zucchini. Remember to peel/seed/cook-to-death/puree any vegetables for the first 2-4 weeks!

What's your handle in the BTVC-SCD group? I'm the one who's been posting negatively about homeopathy.  Responses on the weekends tend to take a while, things get faster during the week.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## 3JKids (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Rich. I think I am mw67rs but I am not sure. I have posted a couple questions on the SCD but I don't know if they have made it through. They said your first post has to be approved and that may be the hold up.


----------



## unsinkable777 (Oct 11, 2013)

I was so excited to try the FODMAP diet today - went out and bought all the right groceries, including cheddar and mozzarella cheese. I was symptom free all day (woohoo) til I had 3/4 cup of the shredded chedar/mozzarella mix on my gluten free pasta. Now I have bad "cheese gas"!! Does this mean I can't use the FODMAP diet, or did I just start with too much for the first day? Help, please ?????


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi unsinkable777,

I'm not familiar with recommendations on the best way to start in on a low-FODMAP diet, but based on my experience with the Specific Carbohydrate Diet, my guess is simply that there hasn't been enough time for the diet to make a difference for you yet, and that you may have either an allergy or intolerance to dairy products.

Cheers,

Rich


----------

